# أفضل الجامعات في الميكاترونيكس



## kms1400 (8 يونيو 2009)

إخواني... يعطيكم العافية على جهودكم
أنا عندي سؤال مهم ... ياريت تخدموني

أنا خريج قسم الهندسة الكهربائية والحاسبات ، وأود إكمال الدراسات العليا في هندسة الميكاترونيكس(تخصص الروبوتيكس)
وجدت في بعض الجامعات التخصص ضمن قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وهذا لايفيدني

يا جماعة أنا محتار .... إيش الجامعات المناسبة اللي ممكن أراسلها؟
وعلى فكرة... الدول اللي أرغبها بالترتيب( كندا - أمريكا - ..... ومافي بالي مكان ثاني إلا بعد شورتكم)

سامحوني عالإطالة
بس تكفى جاوبوني


----------



## محمد نجاح إبراهيم (11 يونيو 2009)

مصر المعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان
0181834379


----------



## kms1400 (11 يونيو 2009)

محمد نجاح إبراهيم قال:


> مصر المعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان
> 0181834379


شكرا أخوي
بس بصراااااااااااحة مافهمت ردك؟!...................


----------



## x52 (12 يونيو 2009)

الجامعة الهاشمية الاردن


----------



## kms1400 (13 يونيو 2009)

x52 قال:


> الجامعة الهاشمية الاردن


 
شكرا أخوي x52 على ردك
بس أتمنى جامعة في كندا أو أمريكا
واحنا نعرف انه الجامعات هناك أفضل بكثير من الجامعات العربية مع احترامي...


----------



## kimo2010 (16 يونيو 2009)

Higher Technological Institute. Tenth of Ramadan City


----------



## م ميكاترونكس (16 يونيو 2009)

assiut university the citadell of mechatronics


----------



## ياسر الشعار (19 يونيو 2009)

إن من أفضل وأدق الجامعات في مجال *الروبوتيكس هي ألمانيا و اليابان ، كنت أبحث هن هذا المجال وأهتديت إلى الجامعات الألمانية وكتبت أسماء الجامعات على ورقة ولكن الورقة بعيدة عني الآن ، لا أحفظ أسماء الجامعات لأنها مكتوبة باللغة الألمانية ولكن تتيح للدارس التخصص بالغتين الألمانية والإنجليزية وعلى الدارس أن يختار إحدى هذه اللغتين ، اليابان ممتازة لكن ينقصها أن لغتها صعبة جدا وغير عالمية فيجب عليك أن تتعلم اللغة اليابانية لإستخدامها على الأقل في إحتياجاتك اليومية 



**وأتمنى لك التوفيق*


----------



## ahmedmecha (19 يونيو 2009)

برامج الماستر باللغة الانكليزية في المانيا موجوده في 5 جامعـــات تقريبا

FH Aachen

Siegen University

FH Weingarten

Hamburg-Harburg University

Duisburg-Essen University

بأستثناء الجامعة الاخيرة فالبرامج في بقية الجامعات بالانكليزية ... 

إذا أردت برامج باللغة الالمانية فلا تكاد جامعة فيها كلية هندسة تخلو من الميكاترونيكس ..​


----------



## منتصر المالكي (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا احمد دائما اجاباتك متميزة


----------



## مشرع مهندس (3 يوليو 2009)

السلامو عليكم 
يا kms1400 انصحك بالمعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان فيه تخصص هندسه ميكاترونكس ولو انت متابع مسابقات الروبيكون العالميه هتلاقيه فيها العام الماضي 2008 حصل علي المركز التاني عالميا بفارق نقطه عن المركز الاول وهذا العام هو مشارك فيه التصفيات العالميه وعلي مستوي مصر حصل العام اماضي 2008 علي المراكز التاليه الاول والثاني والثالث والخامس وهذا العام حصل علي المراكز التاليه الاول والثاني والخامس والسادس وعلومه صغيره الطلبه هم الذين يقومون بصنع الروبيكون بانفسهم تحت اشراف الدكتور او المعيد 
انا طالب في المعهد س قسم كهرباء وحاسب الي


----------



## منتصر المالكي (5 يوليو 2009)

ارجو منكم ان تنصحوني بما ذا ابحث في بحثي الجديد بعد الماجستير


----------



## ياسرالراوي (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم شلونكم شباب عرفتوني اني ياسر عبدالرحمن وسلام خاص الى احمد طارش ومنتصر وعلي عباس اخباركم اعذروني عن الانقطاع في التواصل معكم بسب مشاغل الحياة ارجو ان تكونوا جميعكم بخير مع تحياتي وامنياتي بالموفقية .


----------



## مازن-سوريا (8 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا 
انا بعتذر من الكلام لكن يا أخي اذا كنت تريد المتابعة في دراستك فيجب عليك اللجوء إلى جامعات محترمة وعريقة وللأسف لا توجد مثل هذه الجامعات في كل العالم العربي لذا أنصحك بجامعات ألمانيا كونها متقدمة في هذا المجال , هذا غير التسهيلات الرائعة التي تقدمها وخصوصا في المجال المادي.


----------



## فادي عتيبي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جامعه البلقاء التطبيقيه (البولتيكنيك) في الاردن
افضل الجامعات على مستوى الشرق الاوسط


----------



## eshtawi (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عن طريق الموقع التالى يمكنك الحصول على الجامعات الالمانية التى بها هذا التخصص وهى من افضل الدول فى هذا المجالwww.daad.de
والسلام عليكم


----------



## mohamed saaed (14 نوفمبر 2009)

هل هندسه عين شمس قسم ميكاترونكس من اهم الجامعات فى مصر من هذا التخصص ام لا


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*Europe*

*Germany*





Mechatronik an der Universität Erlangen-Nürnberg



Fachhochschule Heilbronn, Studiengang Mikro- und Feinwerktechnik (in German only)



Fachhochschule Bochum, Studiengang Mechatronik (in German only)



Fachhochschule Bochum,Education in Mechatronics



Hannover Center of Mechatronics



Hochschule Bremen, Institut für Aerospace-Technologie, Institutsabteilung Mechatronik in der Luft- und Raumfahrt (in German only)



Institute for Mechatronics, University of Darmstadt



Institute for Mechatronics, University of Chemnitz



Institute of Robotics and System Dynamics, DLR



Institute of Machine Systems and Drive Technology, Otto-von-Guericke-University of Magdeburg



Mechatronics Department, University of Duisburg



Technische Universität Dresden, Interdisziplinärer Studiengang Mechatronik



Bayrisches Kompetenznetzwerk für Mechatronik, Augsburg



Kompetenznetzwerk Mechatronik e. V.,Göppingen*United Kingdom*




Mechatronics Research at LUT*Scandinavia*




HUT Machine Design, Helsinki University of Technology



Electrical Engineering Department at the University of Oulu*Belgium*




Production Engineering, Machine Design and Automation, K.U. Leuven



Mechanical Engineering and Robotics Department, Active Structure Laboratory, Université Libre de Bruxelles*Hungary*




Machine Tool Department, University of Miskolc*Netherlands*




Control Lab, University of Twente



Power Transmissions and Tribology, Eindhoven University, Department of Mechanical Engineering*Slovenia*




Institute of Robotics, University of Maribor*Swizerland*




Neu-Technikum Buchs, Studiengang Systemtechnik (in German only)*Turkey*




UNESCO Chair On Mechatronics and Mechatronics Laboratory at Bogazici University
*North America*

*Canada*




Centre for Intelligent Machines, McGill University, Montréal*USA*




UC Berkeley



Smart Product Design Lab at Stanford University



Mobile Robot Laboratory Research Projects, Georgia Institute of Technology



Autonomous System Laboratory, University of Hawaii



Design Automation Lab, Arizona State University, Tempe



Advanced Manipulators Laboratory, Carnegie Mellon University, Pittsburgh, PA



Industrial and Manufacturing Engineering Department (Prof. Alptekin), Cal Poly San Luis Obispo, CA



Virginia Tech Mechatronics



Caroll Goerings research on mechatronics



MIT Aritificial Intelligence Laboratory



San Diego State University Mechatronics Program



Mechatronics at San José State University


----------

